# What do you guys think of the Eotech with scope?



## HardBodyLG (May 1, 2010)

this... 
Name["http://www.sportoptics.com/eotech-scope-557.G3FTS.aspx"]
Sorry if the link doesn't work but its an Eotech sight with a scope attached. The scope flips to the side on command. I thought it would be pretty nice for combat since it combines CQB and range. 
Cheaper the a Trijjon too at $818.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 1, 2010)

I use the same only mine is the Aimpoint red dot (CompM3) with the Aimpoint 3x Magnifier. 

Both are mounted on LaRue Tactical mounts. The 3x Magnifier is on a pivot mount running tandem behind the CompM3 red dot. 

There are pros and cons to each system.  If I want to transition to the 3x Magnifier I have to flip down my rear back up iron.  Or, I can run the system with my iron in the down position and rely on the red dot and front sight post. 

Eotech is basically the same thing.  A 3x or 4x Magnifier running tandem behind the Eotech hollowgraphic.  

Personally I like the system better than an ACOG with a Doctor or Jpoint running on top of the ACOG.  I have to lift my head off the stock in a very unnatural position, at least for me.  Others may enjoy that system or another micro dot up front of the reciever. 

YMMV.

Here is the mount with the AP magnifier.  Click on the "presentation" and you'll see both the Eotech and Aimpoint with magnifier running behind it. 

http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=131


----------



## SAWMAN (May 2, 2010)

I just instructed a carbine course last week and some of the students had that particular setup. I personally think it's a pretty versatile setup and pretty practical for about 400yards and closer. Anything much further than that and I would recommend going to a dedicated variable scope. For me, I still like having the mil dots for engaging moving targets, wind holds, hold overs and range estimation.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 2, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> Anything much further than that and I would recommend going to a dedicated variable scope. For me, I still like having the mil dots for engaging moving targets, wind holds, hold overs and range estimation.



These are the other caveats that I should have mentioned regarding this system. 

SAWMAN is much, much more experienced than me. 

I like the system in question for close and intermediate shooting.  It brings alot to the table.


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 2, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of over-complicating the crap out of the gun or optics.  For a gun for 100m or less, the EO-Tech or an Aimpoint is my choice.  For a gun that might need to reach 400m or so, I like ACOGs.  Anything past 400m, I can run... ;)


----------



## 8'Duece (May 2, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> I'm not a big fan of over-complicating the crap out of the gun or optics.



Complicated ? Not at all.  No more complicated than a 3 point sling.  





That's sarcasm.


----------



## HardBodyLG (May 2, 2010)

What about on a SAW or a 240B? 
I think its great if I get stuck with a carbine its two sights in one cheaper then a Trijon but god won't be with me:uhh:


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2010)

I don't care for this about it, does anyone have any experience with it? It would seem to suck at close range stuff.

http://www.eotech-inc.com/product.php?id=37&cat=4


> Aiming dots may not be distinguishable without magnifcation


----------



## SAWMAN (May 3, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> What about on a SAW or a 240B?
> I think its great if I get stuck with a carbine its two sights in one cheaper then a Trijon but god won't be with me:uhh:


 
Depends on the deployment of the weapon. For infantry units that'll be engaging with the 240 at longer ranges. I still think the adjustable iron sights work well. For the SAW in closer urban use, I like the Eotech.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 14, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> Depends on the deployment of the weapon. For infantry units that'll be engaging with the 240 at longer ranges. I still think the adjustable iron sights work well. For the SAW in closer urban use, I like the Eotech.



Great post..... :)

deuce, I got a kick out of your setup at the shootout....whizbang optics and flip out drop-down everything.....:cool: :uhh:

'Hey, can you bad guys wait a minute while I turn on all my optics and adjust all my scopes and can ya wait a few minutes until it gets dark so my night-owl works'?

'Ok, now we're ready'

'Hey, where'd they go'?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 14, 2010)

RB said:


> Great post..... :)
> 
> deuce, I got a kick out of your setup at the shootout....whizbang optics and flip out drop-down everything.....:cool: :uhh:
> 
> ...



I will find a mount tio dedicate a variable scope somewhere on that rail system too.


----------



## Voodoo (May 15, 2010)

I just wish the wife would let me have a damn gun around the house. Makes her too scared just looking at them. It took a while for her to even get used to my knife collection.


----------



## SoloKing (Jun 1, 2010)

Personaly I'm not a big fan of the ELCAN, however most of the guys in my team have switched to it because it's multi role and your can add a Doctor sight to it. So you get 5-50 meters covered with the Doctor, 50-100m covered with the 1x and 100-800m covered with the 4x. I know I wrote "800m" I was very skeptical too. Then guys on the team hit some hajj on the move at that distance........

I know this doesn't asnswer the original question but it's another option.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 1, 2010)

SoloKing said:


> Personaly I'm not a big fan of the ELCAN, however most of the guys in my team have switched to it because it's multi role and your can add a Doctor sight to it. So you get 5-50 meters covered with the Doctor, 50-100m covered with the 1x and 100-800m covered with the 4x. I know I wrote "800m" I was very skeptical too. Then guys on the team hit some hajj on the move at that distance........
> 
> I know this doesn't asnswer the original question but it's another option.



I would love to put an Elcan in my optic collection but for God's sake I can purchase another Colt complete rifle for that cost. :uhh:


----------



## HardBodyLG (Jun 1, 2010)

ELCAN doesn't look nearly as sexy as an Eotech not the particular one I'm referring to but in general. Also, it's a scope and looks to me like the optics have to be adjusted. The Eotech os a fast switch sight. Personally. But I'll probably just buy a Eotech with night vision compatibility(Great invention).


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldnt use Elcan if the VP offered to blow me.  We had them (Wildcats) and they lose zero the minute you adjust the range dial.  Its the same piece of shit mount on the Spectre I trialled, also its a heavy little sucker.  We were resorting to surgical rubber bands to keep the scope locked tight to the mount.

I trialled EO Techs and Aimpoints with maginfiers.  For me it made the rail to "busy".
Also it rains a lot here, rain gets in between the optics and you cant see shit.  With one optic I just have to wipe one, maybe two lenses.  With that setup I now have 4 to wipe down.

Also for us, an Acog NSN with a mini red dot beat the shit out of the other systems in everyway including price.  

I'm like Assad, I use an Acog for long stuff and a CompM for close.  Someone kindly hooked me up with a Larue mount for the reddot so now its the schizzle and increases my sheer warriness factor by +10.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 5, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> .  Someone kindly hooked me up with a Larue mount for the reddot so now its the schizzle and increases my sheer warriness factor by +10.




Bro, I totally did not get that other piece of gear out to you.  I still have one left if you haven't got a piece already.  


So sorry about the delay, just been lopsided, head fucked lately.  

Let me know by PM with your addy again.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Bro, I totally did not get that other piece of gear out to you.  I still have one left if you haven't got a piece already.
> 
> 
> So sorry about the delay, just been lopsided, head fucked lately.
> ...


 
He lives at my place, send it immediately! :cool:


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2010)

pardus said:


> He lives at my place, send it immediately! :cool:


 
Liar! I'm sitting right next to him, Duece, I'll send you my APO.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 5, 2010)

You guy's suck.  Now I have to send more shit. 

What is it you two require ?


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll have a better list for you in Oct.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 5, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I'll have a better list for you in Oct.



If I've got it, or my son, I will send whatever I can.  Seriously.

Just don't be requesting 1911's, AR's and fancy optics.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> You guy's suck.  Now I have to send more shit.
> 
> What is it you two require ?


 
An eotech, magnifier, larue mounts for them, may as well throw in a surefire with mount, oh and dont forget a laser, with mount of course


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 5, 2010)

pardus said:


> An eotech, magnifier, larue mounts for them, may as well throw in a surefire with mount, oh and dont forget a laser,
> 
> with mount of course





Hell, I'd have to walk you through how to mount all that shit.  HELL NO !!!


----------



## HardBodyLG (Jun 5, 2010)

Is a mount required for an EOTECH on an M4(standard issue)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 6, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Is a mount required for an EOTECH on an M4(standard issue)



The Eotech generally just tightens to the rail on your upper reciever, however it is best if you have a riser mount for that specific unit.  

I use the LaRue Tactical ECOS Eotech mount.  You simply tighten the Eotech unit to the mount and then you have one unit that mounts to the upper reciever via a throw lever that secures the unit to the weapon.  This also gives you enough rise to procure your iron sights in the bottom 1/3rd of your field of view, the way it should be, since the Eotech is a parallax free optic. 

Check out LaRue Tactical's website and look for the ECOS mount.  You'll see how easy the concept is. 

A couple of the Eotech models have the ARMS throw levers already installed. 553 I believe. 

HTH.


----------



## 375pecker (Aug 18, 2010)

I have personally used this combo in combat, and it is by far the best thing for long distance targets. We were forced to go to the Elcan 1 to 4 powered sight and that thing is worthless in any situation, the Eotech combo is amazing, love it.


----------

